# Spotify playlist for TalkClassical 150 most recommended symphonies



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I was in a curatorial mood the other day and made a public Spotify playlist for the TalkClassical 150 most recommended symphonies. They are there in order. (149 of them, I mean. Simpson #9 I couldn't find at all.)






If anyone wants to do any of the other most-recommended lists, post here  it's a nice way to listen while at least contributing something to the performers, vs. YouTube.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice display of initiative. My only concern is that the Spotify site is both persistent and intrusive, and tends to cause 'blocking' notices. Rather nervous making, eh what?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Genious!!! I started doing that last year, but I never had the courage to finish. Bravo hreichgott. 

Subscribed


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Just wondering. How do you make your playlists available to the public on Spotify?


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Turn on the "public" option for the playlist.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I meant how to find the URL to copy to other sites.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyways, the playlist is awesome. Piano Concertos would be another great idea. The playlist wouldn't be quite as hard as the 150 Symphonies. lol


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've just tried Spotify again and it seems too good to be true. What is the catch? Do the artists get paid from the advertising? I've tested the sound quality and can tell no difference between the stream and a purchased downloaded mp3.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Commercials and you can't pick a particular song with the free service. And supposedly the sound quality is better on premium. Also the formula they use make it so you tend to pick the most popular songs/movements when shuffling.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Weston said:


> I've just tried Spotify again and it seems too good to be true. What is the catch? Do the artists get paid from the advertising?


Very little, unfortunately. Certainly not a living wage, even for the most popular of popular artists (and we're talking million-seller pop music here, not a thousands-seller hit classical record).


----------

